# Eternal Sonata!



## Beethoven

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Sonata

Epic. Win.


----------



## World Violist

I'd LOVE to try to get that game... the problem: I will never be able to buy a PS3 or XBox 360 until they're about thirty years old and cost about ten bucks (as that's the most I would spend on either). I just don't care much for video games, though this one might just try this statement...


----------

